# Help - Problem loading image



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

I seem to be having trouble attaching an image to my signature - I have loaded the image to web host but cant get it to work

Help anyone please?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I assume you've seen this sticky thread in Off Topic:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=23162

That should help you


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for that Scott

I had search the FAQ but the link you provided was spot on

Steve


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

No problemo,

It was worth it for that sig pic - nice colour combo 8)


----------

